# Stuff That Siri Says



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Sh*t That Siri Says blog.

Just started I gather. Any Siri users want to contribute? This looks like fun!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Moderators - please merge this thread and the one I started 10 minutes ago 

*Yup - that was quick... Are these for real? If so, somebody programmed Siri with a sense of humour...*

**** That Siri Says


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

hilarious. Never saw your post Cuba. Anyhow, friend sent that out on twitter and I just lol'ed. I need to get my hands on it and have some real fun.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Bwahaha. Is this for real?


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

It's real, except that site rips off Josh Topolsky's review found here: Siri says some weird things | This is my next...


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

CubaMark said:


>


No, no no.

"A cool, sweet kinda place where the coppers won't spot it."


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

WCraig said:


> "A cool, sweet kinda place where the coppers won't spot it."


Nice  *Locked in the Trunk of a Car*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Huh. Who knew? In Britain and France, Siri is male! 

Pass notes No 3,064: Siri | Technology | The Guardian


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Top 10 secret Siri commands*



> *[Punctuation/symbols/emoticons]*. Siri can understand many basic symbols, emoticons and punctuation marks, as long as you say them by the right name. Examples include “open parenthesis”, “close square bracket”, ” “frowney face” (love it!), “new paragraph”, “pound sign”, etc.
> *Play playlist [playlist name]*. Siri will play not just a song, but a whole playlist for you.
> *Find all email by [contact].* Siri will give you a short list of emails from the contact you ask for.
> *What’s on my calendar for [date]*. Siri will show you all your appointments for today, tomorrow, next Monday, or February 28 (2012) if you ask nicely.
> ...


(TiBP)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


>


I think Siri could go to jail for that...


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Siri is my personal pimp.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

She even sext's with me.................well, kind of.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

For those who didn't catch it - last night's *The Big Bang Theory* (Season 5, Episode 14, _"The Beta Test Initiation"_) was wall-to-wall Siri. Truly hilarious. If Apple didn't pay to sponsor that episode, then Tim Cook should be sending the writers free iPhones.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> For those who didn't catch it - last night's *The Big Bang Theory* (Season 5, Episode 14, _"The Beta Test Initiation"_) was wall-to-wall Siri. Truly hilarious. If Apple didn't pay to sponsor that episode, then Tim Cook should be sending the writers free iPhones.


It was both a disturbing and magnificent episode. 

I wonder how far from the truth it was for the many lonely people who travel through the world surrounded by many but rarely interacting directly with any of them, not so much as with their phone (SIRI), and other objects? HAL, anyone?


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

It was very funny and Siri was pretty hot looking. I wonder how many people have Siri call them Sexy.

John


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Par for the course.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh really?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

The G3 Man said:


> Oh really?


Lucky you. What part of Canada? Or what version of jailbreak? tptptptp


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't get why Siri doesn't work in Canada.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Current Government views Siri as a que jumper?


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

G3 is just running iOS 6 developer beta... Sure it works for you, but not the general public.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Lucky you. What part of Canada? Or what version of jailbreak? tptptptp


DR AL is correct, iOS 6. We finally get Siri. And Toronto, Ontario.

-M

PS: On the topic of Siri, I do a lot of work with Porting Siri to older devices, and siri modifications, So I have had location much longer then most.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

So does that mean Siri will be able to port to older devices at some point?


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> So does that mean Siri will be able to port to older devices at some point?


It can be done with a jailbreak. Granted you don't get the siri server so it doesn't have the same results. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I was under the impression that one of the requirements for Siri was the improved microphone that comes with the 4S (which is now great for even loud live recordings). Of course, the results Siri gives me are uneven at best…


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Already done. Talk to The G3 Man above ^ . Servers work.



fjnmusic said:


> So does that mean Siri will be able to port to older devices at some point?


----------

